# Colonoscopy biopsies and images taken



## Lemoncrumble (Mar 15, 2017)

Hi all. 

I'm new to the forum. 


I went for my first ever colonoscopy last week. It was pretty straight forward from what I can remember. 

The reason for my colonoscopy is due to abdominal pain, rectal bleeding, mucus  weight loss, diarrhea/loose stools and frequent blisters forming in and around my mouth. The weight loss was the main issue as I have gone from 16stone to 10 stone in 8 months unintentionally. This is due to having a bathroom habit of 3-6 times a day. The problem with the bleeding was getting beyond unbearable as I had to carry sanitary products around for those just in case moments. In addition I have developed very nasty hemorrhoids that come and go as they please. 


Upon reviewing my colonoscopy result. I had images taken of my rectal canal and Caecum. I had 16 biopsies taken from my caecum (extending to rectum) and 3 biopsies taken from the terminal ileium. 

Now normally after reviewing the forum I haven't really come across many people that have had this many biopsies taken. Is this normal? Unfortunately I cannot remember much of what the consultant said during the procedure but it seemed that it was reassuring. I'm really not sure. 

Could someone tell me why so many biopsies and why the images? What are the biopsies looking for? 

It seems quite significant as the consultant was unaware wherr the pain initially starts and it starts in the lower right quadrant of my abdomen. I have been hospitalised for this as the pain made me very unwell and dehydrated due to the vomitting and fever that accompanies the pain.

Sorry for the long post. I look forward to hearing your experiences. Thank you


----------



## Lemoncrumble (Mar 15, 2017)

I forgot to add I had a CT scan with no contrast of my bowels and it showed enlarged nodes throughout my bowel.


----------



## ronroush7 (Mar 15, 2017)

I think I have read of some people with thirty biopsies.  I hope you feel better soon


----------



## Sophabulous (Mar 15, 2017)

Hi there! I hope you get some answers soon. I had 6 biopsies taken on my first colonoscopy last April when I was diagnosed.

I went in last week and they took 30 so that did worry me a little bit! 

I hope you feel better soon!


----------



## Lemoncrumble (Mar 15, 2017)

Hi.

Thank you for the replies.

I'm just feeling anxious in case it's something or nothing. I getc worried with the unintentional weight loss as at the moment I look healthy but because I'm still losing weight I'm scared it's going to lead to other health problems. My appetite has decreased but not significantly


----------



## Sophabulous (Mar 15, 2017)

I know how hard that is, I was put on a weight game program and was still losing weight. My appetite was 0 and it was absolutely awful to see weight still coming off and not being able to do the most basic things to stop it. If it does turn out to be Crohn's it sounds like it could be small bowel like mine, your symptoms are very similar to mine.

Did they give you any feedback on the day of your scope or do you have to wait for a follow up appointment?


----------



## Lemoncrumble (Mar 15, 2017)

On the day of the procedure they said I got a tricky bowel? I had to move on my back and move left to right as the doctor performing said it's a twisty or tricky bowel.  I can't comment on whether she said there was abnormalities because I really can't remember but the whole procedure took 1.5 hours. I know I had inflammation in the rectal canal with a lump and bleeding.


----------



## Sophabulous (Mar 15, 2017)

Lemoncrumble said:


> On the day of the procedure they said I got a tricky bowel? I had to move on my back and move left to right as the doctor performing said it's a twisty or tricky bowel.  I can't comment on whether she said there was abnormalities because I really can't remember but the whole procedure took 1.5 hours. I know I had inflammation in the rectal canal with a lump and bleeding.




Aww it doesn't sound like you had an easy time of it. Wishing you a speedy follow up appointment and answers soon!


----------



## Lemoncrumble (Mar 15, 2017)

Sorry I can't give you more information. X hopefully my results will come through soon. I just want answers


----------



## Sophabulous (Mar 15, 2017)

Lemoncrumble said:


> Sorry I can't give you more information. X hopefully my results will come through soon. I just want answers




I remember that well, it was exactly one year ago tomorrow that I came home from the hospital in tears because after 9 months of being under my GI and having been initially misdiagnosed, he told me that my duodenal biopsy results were abnormal but inconclusive. 

I actually found out they indicated Crohn's a month later when a nurse told me at my colonoscopy pre-op. I was absolutely livid. I know it's not easy but hang on as best you can, it won't be too much longer now biopsies have been taken.


----------



## Lemoncrumble (Mar 15, 2017)

Thank you for your very kind words. I just want management of these symptoms.  Hopefully I should find out soon and will keep you updated


----------



## Sophabulous (Mar 15, 2017)

Please do, and try to keep your chin up. I know it's not easy but once you know that's half the battle!


----------



## Jabee (Mar 15, 2017)

I don't think it's unusual for GIs to take pictures; at my initial crohn's diagnosis my GI showed me the pictures of my duodenal ulcers. I usually go home from scopes with an image or two. I am sure they use them for reference when they are considering treatment options. Don't worry too much about the number of biopsies your doctor took. I am sure it was to enable him to make the correct diagnosis. Crohn's has a skip pattern; more biopsies give doctors more opportunities not to miss it. Good luck!


----------



## Scipio (Mar 15, 2017)

Taking pictures is routine.  Sometimes if they have the right equipment they videotape the entire procedure.  That way they can get a sort of "second opinion" by having other docs take a look at any areas where your doc is uncertain about what is being seen.

And the biopsies are just to examine the tissues for signs of inflammation - to help them understand the type and extent of the disease.


----------



## Lemoncrumble (Mar 16, 2017)

Hi. 

Thank you for your advise. I feel a bit more relaxed about it all. Thank you x


----------



## Lemoncrumble (Mar 21, 2017)

Hey all

I have recieved a letter today regarding my biopsies. 

Everything is normal apart from enlarged lymphnodes. I've now been discharged from the hospital.

I'm upset because just because the findings are normal doesn't mean I've gone back to normal. I'm still symptomatic and the wording of the letter makes me feel I'm going nuts. 

It even failed to state my hemorrhoids which I'm shocked about. Or even my substantial weight loss 

I'm now in limbo... so because they've done 1 colonoscopy and found nothing wrong... does this mean I have continue with pain and diarrhea.


----------



## Jabee (Mar 21, 2017)

My crohn's is located in the small bowel and can't be seen with regular scopes. I think you need to have more imaging done; do you have a GP who can refer you for a barium swallow, CT scan, MRI, or capsule endoscopy? When I lived in the UK years ago I only ever needed a GP (crohn's came much later), so I don't remember how it works with specialists. With your symptoms you should be evaluated more thoroughly. You are losing weight; that always warrants investigation into why.


----------



## Sophabulous (Mar 21, 2017)

I agree, mine can be seen on a colonoscopy at the terminal ileum but the rest is all the small bowel and duodenum so only seen on MRI and upper GI scope. My main symptom was also unintentional weight loss so that would be consistent. Let us know how you get on x


----------



## Lemoncrumble (Mar 21, 2017)

What worries me about my GP is that they were reluctant to refer me. I only got a referral through being an emergency inpatient. So I feel very anxious when dealing with my GP. My partner is even concerned now and that makes me feel awful because I don't want to worry him. He's suggested that I get a food diary to see if I have an additional food intolerance. I'm lactose intolerant with a confirmed diagnosis from the DR.


----------



## ronroush7 (Mar 21, 2017)

I agree with further testing and the food diary.


----------



## Lisa (Mar 21, 2017)

As for pictures and biopsies, yes, it is quite common. I have pictures filed away from 20+ years ago that my former doctor gave me. I also remember him taking 'lots' of biopsies. This last scope, my doctor took biopsies very 10cm or so, and there is even a note about a tattoo being left to mark where some polyps were removed.


----------



## Lemoncrumble (Mar 22, 2017)

So this is the end of the journey. GP refuses to refer me to see a specialist. Said it's just IBS. I've lost a further 1.5 stones since 5 weeks ago. The advice given drink peppermint tea. I feel so low.


----------



## ronroush7 (Mar 22, 2017)

Lemoncrumble said:


> So this is the end of the journey. GP refuses to refer me to see a specialist. Said it's just IBS. I've lost a further 1.5 stones since 5 weeks ago. The advice given drink peppermint tea. I feel so low.


Maybe you need a second opinion.


----------



## Sophabulous (Mar 22, 2017)

Lemoncrumble said:


> So this is the end of the journey. GP refuses to refer me to see a specialist. Said it's just IBS. I've lost a further 1.5 stones since 5 weeks ago. The advice given drink peppermint tea. I feel so low.




That is ridiculous. I can't see IBS causing that amount of weight loss. Can you see a different GP? 

Not to be disrespectful but until you've had full investigation of your small bowel and even stomach, then it's quite risky for your GP to dismiss your symptoms. They know a little about a lot, and I had many GP's fob me off in the past. 

In the end I started seeing a lovely one who always suspected there was more to it. As soon as she ran a simple blood test she could tell something wasn't right. My platelets were through the roof and I wasn't even symptomatic at that point so we monitored things for a while as we didn't know what was inflamed. As soon as I started loosing weight and we had an idea where the problem was, based on that I was referred straight to the local hospitals GI department. It took them a year, 3 different scopes and one misdiagnosis to confirm Crohn's. 

Please don't be disheartened and give up!


----------



## Lemoncrumble (Mar 22, 2017)

Sophabulous said:


> That is ridiculous. I can't see IBS causing that amount of weight loss. Can you see a different GP?
> 
> Not to be disrespectful but until you've had full investigation of your small bowel and even stomach, then it's quite risky for your GP to dismiss your symptoms. They know a little about a lot, and I had many GP's fob me off in the past.
> 
> ...



He said a gastro specialist wouldn't be able to do further tests and looked at my bloods that were done in hospital 4 months ago. He laughed about my weight loss and said it sounds like a good thing.

The problem is the dr is the head of the practice.
I


----------



## Sophabulous (Mar 22, 2017)

Lemoncrumble said:


> He said a gastro specialist wouldn't be able to do further tests and looked at my bloods that were done in hospital 4 months ago. He laughed about my weight loss and said it sounds like a good thing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Um, ok I don't know where to even start with that. Although I've had abnormal bloods in the past, around the time I was diagnosed they were actually normal other than deficiencies. No inflammatory markers raised, and they never have been since. My Crohn's was severe when diagnosed and moderate now, yet my bloods are always normal. They have been since early 2013, I wasn't even diagnosed until last April.

I am so annoyed for you! It makes me feel very lucky to have a GP who actually wouldn't stop until we had answers. I see the dilemma you're in though, if they are the head of the practice then nobody else will want to undermine them. Are you in significant pain at times or at risk of dehydration? If so I might be tempted to just go to A & E and explain the situation to them.

If it were me I would be tempted to just continue getting worse until this doctor has to take you seriously just to spite them, but I'm incredibly stubborn and pigheaded and it doesn't do me any favours as it is! I'm sorry that you're in the situation you're in. Is registering at a different GP practice an option for you at all?


----------



## Lemoncrumble (Mar 22, 2017)

I think this is the next step is to register at a different GP practice. I've written to the hospital to obtain my records. As My aunty is aunty specialist nurse in GI and I'm an A&E nurse. So we might be able to sort something out together. My aunty was a failed diagnosed CD and ended up with a bag due the laziness of her Dr's. 

I feel humiliated the fact the dr turned around and said don't you think you've had enough referrals. Erm obviously not.


----------



## ronroush7 (Mar 22, 2017)

I agree about A and E.


----------



## ronroush7 (Mar 22, 2017)

Lemoncrumble said:


> I think this is the next step is to register at a different GP practice. I've written to the hospital to obtain my records. As My aunty is aunty specialist nurse in GI and I'm an A&E nurse. So we might be able to sort something out together. My aunty was a failed diagnosed CD and ended up with a bag due the laziness of her Dr's.
> 
> I feel humiliated the fact the dr turned around and said don't you think you've had enough referrals. Erm obviously not.


Sending support.


----------



## Lemoncrumble (Mar 22, 2017)

Thank you x. I've had my moment just crying and now it's time to get things moving. I think I'll be moving GP. Quite tempted to see how much weight I can lose before they look at this as something more. The only way I was fortunate enough to get this colonoscopy was through a&e and being an inpatient for 2 weeks. I've lost faith and sympathise more for those with no answers


----------



## Jabee (Mar 22, 2017)

Oh my goodness. You were hospitalized for two weeks, you are losing weight, use the bathroom six times a day, have mouth sores and abdominal pain but your GP won't refer you to a GI? If a patient with a family history of crohn's came into A&E with your symptoms would you think they should be sent home? The hospital kept you for two weeks. I'm not even going to address your GP's totally unprofessional attitude toward your weight loss. Losing weight is a serious issue because it means something is wrong. I just don't understand why doctors often assume GI pain and distress is insignificant; sometimes I think they just assume it is caused by stress. I am so sorry your GP has left you in this situation. Definitely get a new GP (harder said than done, especially when you aren't feeling well) and get a referral for an endoscopy and/or further small bowel imaging. I feel for you.


----------



## Sophabulous (Mar 22, 2017)

Glad to hear others think it's disgraceful! Especially having family history and hospital admission. It sounds to me like you can't change GP soon enough. Best of luck!


----------



## Lemoncrumble (Apr 16, 2017)

Just a quick update. Not returned back to the doctors at present. The mucus has reduced a lot and the bleeding has completely disappeared! However loose stools is still present and I have now lost a further 7lbs. I'm in the process of putting a complaint in against the hospital and gp. Saving my pennies now to go private


----------



## eleanor_rigby (Apr 26, 2017)

Just wanted to say as you have a family history of IBD (your aunt?) then they really should be taking you seriously! It sounds like you have a good plan and I hope things get moved along now you plan to go private.


----------

